

Firereader: a real-time content aggregator based on Firebase and Angular - mayop100
http://firereader.io/

======
tocomment
Are you supposed to use something like angular with firebase or does it have
its own templating etc?

~~~
biscarch
There was a recent Angularjs meetup at Google that was basically about
integrating Firebase and Angular.

Firebase is a backend whereas Angular would be used on the frontend.

------
sethinsd
love this technology, have used in 3 projects now, simple and effective

~~~
pests
Which one?

~~~
sethinsd
firebase. Just beginning to use angular.

